# Problems with Kismet on FreeBSD



## massumix (May 24, 2010)

I'm having trouble configuring my rt2561 card in freebsd.

which the exact source that I put this card?


```
# /usr/local/bin/kismet
Launching kismet_server: /usr/local/bin/kismet_server
Will drop privs to massumi (1001) gid 1001
No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled.
Non-RFMon VAPs will be destroyed on multi-vap interfaces (ie, madwifi-ng)
Enabling channel hopping.
Enabling channel splitting.
FATAL: Unknown capture source type 'source=radiotap_bsd_ab' in source 'source=radiotap_bsd_ab,wlan0,bsd'
Done.
```


----------

